# New Glock models coming? (from the rumor mill...)



## DJ Niner

Glock models 41 and 42 are showing up on new price sheets recently distributed by Glock. No details on exact configuration, but one person who acts as though he has insider info is saying the G41 is a Practical/Tactical (long-slide) .45, and the G42 is a .380.

General consensus on why Glock "skipped" using the #40 model number is that "Glock 40" is slang that is often used to describe the various .40 caliber Glocks (models G22, G23, G27, G35, and G24), and they wanted to avoid the confusion of having a "Glock 40" that isn't a "Glock .40". :mrgreen:


----------



## 1jimmy

haven't heard any of this. i don't know how much bigger the g41 could be over the 21. and they already have the 25 and 28 380 but don't sell them in the u.s. doesn't make much sense to me but neither did the 30s and i understand that sells quite well.


----------



## rustygun

Could this be the Glock 1911? Was there a big difference in price?


----------



## DJ Niner

1jimmy said:


> haven't heard any of this. i don't know how much bigger the g41 could be over the 21. and they already have the 25 and 28 380 but don't sell them in the u.s. doesn't make much sense to me but neither did the 30s and i understand that sells quite well.


No one knows what the specs are on either of these guns, so anything is possible, but I would think that only a few combinations would be commercially viable.

The G25 and G28 couldn't be imported due to a lack of "import points" on the scoring system they use to approve imported pistols, but if they are made here in the U.S.A., then the point totals are no longer a problem (domestic vs. imported). If the rumor is true, the fact that they assigned it a different model number signifies to me that there must SOMETHING that separates the new model from the older G25 and G28. Maybe a single-column frame? An even shorter grip? Different magazine capacity? Unless something leaks before then, I'm guessing we won't see/hear anything more solid until the SHOT Show.


----------



## DJ Niner

rustygun said:


> Could this be the Glock 1911? Was there a big difference in price?


As the price list is considered privileged info, the person chose not to release any more info than the fact that these model numbers were on the newest list, and the first one had an adjustable-sight option. Later, the basic configurations were posted without further explanation.


----------



## 1jimmy

point well taken. with all the new guns from smith, sig, and ruger the past few years glock is certainly due for a some new blockbusters.


----------



## TAPnRACK

The Glock revolver possibly?


----------



## rustygun

Maybe something like a g34 or g35 in .45 cal and a compact .380 that can be sold to the public.


----------



## TheWoodCrafter

I would love to have a .380 Glock.

When is the SHOT show?


----------



## DJ Niner

TAPnRACK said:


> The Glock revolver possibly?


Come on, now, you KNOW that would have to have a short cylinder and be chambered in .45 GAP, right? :mrgreen:

Nice that it has a fire mode selector lever, though. A 6-shot full-auto revolver -- Yee-Haw!

.


----------



## DJ Niner

TheWoodCrafter said:


> I would love to have a .380 Glock.
> 
> When is the SHOT show?


January 14-17, 2014, but sometimes manufacturers will "leak" new models ahead of the show to get some "show buzz" going beforehand.

More Shot Show info here:
Home | NSSF SHOT Show


----------



## DJ Niner

rustygun said:


> Maybe something like a g34 or g35 in .45 cal and a compact .380 that can be sold to the public.


To work on a G34/G35-size frame, it would have to be chambered in .45 GAP (.45 ACP is too long to fit in the 9mm/.40 frames). They could build a .45 ACP longslide on the G21 frame, though, or a lengthened (top-to-bottom-lengthened) G36 frame. Original poster didn't specify WHICH .45 cartridge he was talking about (or maybe he didn't know); he just said ".45".


----------



## DJ Niner

New info on the subject rumor; a SKU was found for the new Glock .45, and someone did some searching and came up with this link:

GLOCK 41 GEN 4 45ACP 5.3 AS 13RD GLOCK PG4130103 - Only $645.99 - Free Shipping, No Tax! Glock GLOCK PG4130103

The description would seem to indicate it is a G34/G35 style practical/tactical (5.3-inch barrel) length pistol on a Gen4 frame, with adjustable sights, in .45 ACP caliber.

Only new info on the possible .380 is that it is said to be a double-column pistol, and it might selling in the low $400 range.


----------



## desertman

That is one ugly looking revolver!


----------



## natsb

desertman said:


> That is one ugly looking revolver!


Well it is a Glock... They have certain standards to keep up.


----------



## warrior23

Single stack 9mm and 10mm based on the G-36.


----------



## desertman

natsb:
"Well it is a Glock... They have certain standards to keep up."

I like the looks of the compact Glocks G26, G27, G33, G29, G30 and G36, the full size Glocks not so much. At one time I hated the looks of any Glock, reminded me of something that came out of a Russian car factory.


----------



## DJ Niner

desertman said:


> natsb:
> "Well it is a Glock... They have certain standards to keep up."
> 
> I like the looks of the compact Glocks G26, G27, G33, G29, G30 and G36, the full size Glocks not so much. At one time I hated the looks of any Glock, reminded me of something that came out of a Russian car factory.


Yeah, they're kind of like a fungus -- given an opportunity and some time, they can grow on you. :mrgreen:


----------



## desertman

DJ Niner:
"Yeah, they're kind of like a fungus -- given an opportunity and some time, they can grow on you."

That's what happened to me, I've had guns for 33 years and swore I'd never buy a "Tupperware Gun" but then I bought a Walther P22 followed by a Ruger SR22 last year, and all of a sudden I ended up with two Glocks, G26 and G30 and now I love 'em (Compact Glocks). The problem is I love all of my guns, but that Glock Revolver has got to go!


----------



## DJ Niner

More info being leaked about the mythical (so far) G42. From an upcoming magazine article (?):










Source:

BREAKING: GLOCK 42 Revealed? | The Truth About Guns


----------



## AdamSmith

I wish the data charts would show the muzzle energy for the 380's so I could compare them with the 22LR's.

In a gun this small, you really need to shoot your opponent several times to make any difference, or else it is exactly just like in the movies where the actor gets shot and keeps playing, only just wounded.

That's why I generally prefer either a 9mm or a 45 ACP instead of these tiny spy guns.


----------



## DJ Niner

Agree that 9mm/.40/45 should realistically be the power floor, but I know several people who carry a .380 that wouldn't carry a bigger gun, so I suppose the .380 has a legitimate place at the table for some folks.

I'm hoping Glock can figure a way to shoehorn a 9mm into the same size package, eventually, even if it weighs a bit more.


----------



## DJ Niner

Glock 42 pistols have already been seen "in the wild"; one on an auction site, and several folks posting photos of ones they've purchased.

Here is a link to an online G&A article on the new pistols:

Revealed: Glock 41 & 42 Pistols | Guns & Ammo


----------



## rustygun

I really like that G 41. I bet it will be a sweet sweet shooter. I bet they are going to be really hard to find. Thanks for the info.


----------

